# Direct email option



## JRS (Sep 18, 2007)

I have been away from the site for awhile, used to be able to contact posting members directly, what happened to this option, how do I email a member privately ??


----------



## johnmfaeth (Sep 18, 2007)

Right click on their member name (on the left of their posting) to see Private Message and Email sending options.


----------



## Makai Guy (Sep 19, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Right click on their member name (on the left of their posting) to see Private Message and Email sending options.



Make that just "click" (or left-click).  Right-click will bring up your browser's context menu, not the board's.  Note that each individual may have chosen to turn off the ability to email them or PM them via their profile options.


----------

